# urinal vacuum tube blooming onion



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

this is on the counter at my local supply house


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> this is on the counter at my local supply house



How it works?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

it doesn't, it must have been bad metal or something, a customer returned the flushometer for replacement. It was like that in the box. It must have retained it's shape long enough to be packaged at the factory, sent out and sold. The plumber went to install it on a trim and opened the box, boom, there it was.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Chalk one up for non English speaking QC


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I think the QC inspector is the guy who opens the box! I have tried to tighten up tailpiece nuts and failed. I remove the dome and look at the nut, no threads! I have also had handle coupling nuts that didn't have threads cut all the way, and had to stack 3 and 4 of the red plastic washers to add filler and get the threads to bottom out and stop leaking.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

So it was a jack in the box


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

without the wind up crank


----------

